# Whats the average weight for a natural bodybuilder ?



## tyron devine (Nov 27, 2011)

As above guys ^ age from 18 to 22 ?


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

ergh natural!!!

is there an average?!?!


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

suppose it depends on height and bone structure?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

YUK there all killed at birth still i hope ???


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

the questions a bit too vague tbf


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

bout tree fiddy


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

is this bodybuilder 5 ft 2 inches or 6 ft 7 inches. reason i ask is i know one of each hight and about 400 inbetween.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

View attachment 73348


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

nattys are the bollox you dirty roiders


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

About 11 1/2 stone, and they're the super heavyweights


----------

